
Google Chrome...is Windows inside, which may be a strategic error  - noodle
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10041399-16.html?part=rss
======
shimi
From what I understood Google used WTL as an abstraction layer for the GUI.
Meaning in order to create a button they used the WTL CButton (which is a
wrapper for a Windows button control).

So to create a Mac control button they'll add a pre processor directive that
will call a different code that will generate a Mac button.

Nothing wrong with that...

~~~
greyman
Yes, indeed.

I have a suspicion that the author doesn't know exactly what he is writing
about. If you want to render under Windows, you need to call windows code at
the end, don't you?...You can directly call Win32 API, or go through .NET, or
use MFC or WTL wrappers. In my opinion WTL was one of the best choices,
because the library has good design (derived from C++'s STL) and leads to very
efficient code.

------
henryw
the author makes an arguably biased assumption, from the article:

Google is forcing the early adopters to stick with Firefox, rather than
experiment with Chrome. The trendsetting crowd is with the Mac and, to a
lesser but still significant extent, Linux, not Windows.

